# How to change iTunes user account registered to an iPhone



## alra111 (Sep 29, 2008)

Greetings,

My friend is here and we are trying to change the iTunes account registered to his iPhone 3G.  We want to do this and not wipe out his contacts, etc., we simply want to do a one-time change on his phone to the newly created iTunes account.  For some reason, the iPhone (his happens to be a 3G) keeps asking for the account information he used in the past.  How can this be changed?

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Alra111


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you connected to the iTunes store first before connecting the iPhone to the computer?


----------

